# Drivers License



## elifani (Apr 3, 2011)

I am an American citizen (from NY) as well as an Italian citizen although I have never lived in Italy. 
I am living in France and need to get a French drivers license. I was wondering how I could get an Italian drivers license. Would I need to live there or is being a citizen enough?


----------

